# Weird Repair



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The other day I noticed the weight on the back of my PING 9 iron had come out. Not expecting to find it, I called PING to see if I could replace it easily. They asked for the serial number so they could ID the proper weight. They said they had them in stock and I asked what they cost so they could send me one. The lady told me they were free, but that I had to send the club to them for repair. All I would have paid was shipping. I guess I don't squeeze epoxy out of the bottle as well as the PING tech people... ???

Fortunately, I found the weight and today, I epoxied it back in. I hope to play Saturday and where I play, I tend to need the 9 iron a lot. I'll be looking at the back of the club every time I hit it.

Weird...


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

That does seem weird that they'd want you to send it back to replace the weight.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Someone suggested they do it that way so people won't scam them out of weights just to put them on Ebay. Personally, I find that a bit far fetched since I know a LOT of people who play PING clubs and nobody has ever heard of a weight coming off the back of a club. I looked on Ebay and none were available.

Someone else suggested they do it because they don't want the club repaired by a customer to re-enter the market and be a poor representation of their workmanship. I prefer to believe this, but...

Most people think of PING as a company that represents high quality and excellent workmanship, but if you could see the tiny drop of epoxy in the cavity that was supposed to hold the weight in, you'd have been surprised. I would have suspected something more like what I used to put it back in. 

Right now, it's glued and clamped, sitting through the night because what I used is slow curing epoxy. It's not going anywhere now.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like a better fix than they would have provided for you.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cajun said:


> Sounds like a better fix than they would have provided for you.


Maybe... Everything looked fine this morning. I pulled on it with a dental pick and couldn't move it, so it's back in the bag.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like you're good to go. I have to say though, in that year of working with the smith a while back, I don't remember seeing a Ping with a loose weight. I wonder if maybe that particular one was a "Friday" club.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cajun said:


> I wonder if maybe that particular one was a "Friday" club.


LOL - No doubt...


----------

